# What did I do wrong?



## JBK (Aug 23, 2007)

I cleaned the hydraulic filter on my 240. As I let it soak overnight, I left the cover plate off. Today, I put the filter back in and filled the reservoir up and fired the old beast up. No hydraulics. I let it run for about 5 minutes hoping the lines would fill up, but nothing. Not front or back. Not even a growl. The pump felt quite warm, but not what I would call hot.
Do I need to purge the line somehow? What did I do wrong? Now I think I am really in trouble...

JB


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum JBK! I am not real familiar with the 240 hydraulic system but I believe it is not too different from the 154 LoBoy I used to own. 

Evidently there are a number of strainers as well as a filter on the 240 hydraulic system. I have provided a web link to a diagram of the hydraulic system to help give you an idea where to look. Could be a strain is clogged or an air pocket is the problem but I would suggest a test gauge on the hydraulic pump and at various points on the system to check for any pressure being produced after you have verified all of the filters and or strainers are clear. 

Could be the hydraulic pump is the problem. Did you change the oil and filter for a particular reason? 

IH 240 Hydraulic System 

Wish I could be of more help but I hope this at least gets you started with some ideas on what and where to check. Let us know how things go and don't be a stranger. :cheers:


----------



## JBK (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply and the schematic.
I cleaned the filter because I was experiencing weak power especially on the back side (2 point). I was told to check the filter before going into the pump as it could be something as simple as a plugged filter. The filter was a little gummy, but I don't believe enough to cause trouble. When I put it back together, there was ablolutly no pressure. No growling from the pump, nothing. The only thing I did was the filter, but I did let it stand with the cover off for 2 days as it was raining and I didn't get a chance to get back to it right away. I don't know how much fluid I lost, but since the filter is higher than most of the rest of the system, I don't believe I lost more than what was in the filter and the casing just above it. No rain entered the system due to it's position on the tractor being protected.
Does the system need to be bled or purged? Also, is there a legend for that schematic? I think that could help not only now, but in the future.

Thanks again for your help.

JB


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Most systems don't need to be bled or purged in the sense of taking special measures such as opening bleed screws. Typically, cycling all of the hydraulics through their full range a few times will push any air in the system out and back to the oil sump where it gets vented to atmosphere. 

As far as the schematic goes you can look up all the parts you want on the Case/IH parts website.

Case/IH Parts and Service


----------



## JBK (Aug 23, 2007)

Admin:
Thank you. What a great resource! I found what I needed there.
One other thing; When I removed the filter, I found no spring as indicated. Could this be my problem of no pressure?

JB


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Could be a pressure relief spring and yes that could be the problem. Have you check underneith or around the tractor to see if you dropped the spring when you took the filter off? 

Always glad to help out where I can. Be sure to tell your friends about us and don't be a stranger. We need more folks just like you posting which is the life blood of Tractor Forum. 

Let us know how things work out.


----------



## JBK (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks to all. I took off the high pressure line from the pump and turned over the engine. Fluid pumped out within seconds. Hooked it back up and all worked as before. Not saying before was good. This is why I cleaned the filter in the first place. Still weak performance, ESPECIALLY in the rear. I think I may need a new pump.
Thanks for the advice.

JB


----------

